# Troy Stetina's Speed Mechanics for Lead Guitar - help



## Uncle Remus (Jun 17, 2009)

So i was just wondering. 

Would anyone be able to give me some advice on how to go about doing the picking exercises at the start. He briefly explains that you start at 80bpm go up to a comfortable speed in increments of bpm then back down 20 and go up in 2 then down 1. But this has me puzzled.

Its on page 17 

If anyone has used this book how have you done this specific ^^ method in your practise schedule? 

All hellp is always much appreciated


----------



## vontetzianos (Jun 17, 2009)

Basically what he means by that is you should start picking exercises at around 80 bpm, quite low and steady, keeping a lot of concentration on your technique and playing tight with the metronome. Then as you become comfortable with that speed, increase the metronome by 2 bpm, and master that speed at 82 bpm. Then you decrease the mtronome by 1 to 81 bpm, then increase by 2 to 83, then down to 82 and so forth, making sure you get the pattern down well.

The licks go up in progressive difficulty, so try not to jump around to much. Master the one then the next. As always, make sure your picking angle position of pick angle is consistent, because constant change will produce bad habits.


----------



## Uncle Remus (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks for that !

but how long should you be spending on one exercise per day would you say?

EDIT: For instance is the whole method meant to be done in one go? it seems to take me ages


----------



## Seven (Jun 17, 2009)

Uncle Remus said:


> Thanks for that !
> 
> but how long should you be spending on one exercise per day would you say?
> 
> EDIT: For instance is the whole method meant to be done in one go? it seems to take me ages



It's a long term thing, I think.

I think he says somewhere in the intro that it's something you can work on over a long period of time.


----------



## drmosh (Jun 17, 2009)

Uncle Remus said:


> Thanks for that !
> 
> but how long should you be spending on one exercise per day would you say?
> 
> EDIT: For instance is the whole method meant to be done in one go? it seems to take me ages



It's certainly a very long term goal. But there is no doubt it is the best method to get your picking clean and fast.


----------



## vontetzianos (Jun 17, 2009)

Uncle Remus said:


> Thanks for that !
> 
> but how long should you be spending on one exercise per day would you say?
> 
> EDIT: For instance is the whole method meant to be done in one go? it seems to take me ages


 
It is more of a long term goal. I consider myself a fast learner but it took me a few months to be as confident in my picking as I am now. You will also find a lot of picking patterns don't really vary much, especially the ones in the book, but as long as you are disciplined with the metronome and practice regularly it shouldn't take very long.


----------



## drmosh (Jun 17, 2009)

vontetzianos said:


> It is more of a long term goal. I consider myself a fast learner but it took me a few months to be as confident in my picking as I am now. You will also find a lot of picking patterns don't really vary much, especially the ones in the book, but as long as you are disciplined with the metronome and practice regularly it shouldn't take very long.



also not forgetting to vary between inside and outside picking as well as varying amounts of notes across each string etc etc etc


----------



## vontetzianos (Jun 17, 2009)

^ Yes. Each of those five mechanics are in the book as well. I recommend really playing a lot of attention to those, as they form the basis of most picking patterns you are likely to see. Don't get frustrated, as a few of them are quite challenging. Just work through them with the metronome.


----------

